# Success!



## kabuk1 (Aug 18, 2016)

It's still sinking in. This was just the first try and the result is a  ! We did home insemination with 2 x MOT20 from Cryos- one the night the day of LH surge and one the following afternoon. I had only decided that would start trying instead of my wife, so only started charing that month. We opted for the large nitrogen tank to ensure we cover the entire window, and good thing because I didn't get my surge until CD17 and the ovulated on CD18. Tested 10dpo and got a negative, then again 13dpo and the line was so faint that I swore it was just the lighting playing tricks (both were using internet strips that were quite shiny). I then waited until today when AF should've arrived and tested with clearblue easy and got a clear + sign!

I'm still in shock and can't believe we manage this on the first month of ttc. *fingers crossed* I sure hope all goes okay. I've gone very quickly from eager to test to worrying about that first appointment and getting through the 1st trimester. Not sure when it will start to really feel real. I haven't really had any symptoms, but apparently they often don't start until 6 weeks. According to my chart I'm 4 weeks + 4.


----------



## bakemehappy (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow!  That's amazing, exciting times ahead


----------



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations to you both!!   My  wife and I got our BFP on the 3.8.16 we had our early 7weeks 3 days scan on the 24th of August from the clinic we had the treatment through, We seen the little ones heart beating it was Amazing!!! I still pinch my self everyday  that we going to me mummies next April . My wife is now nine weeks and her Symptoms are just really tired all the time, she feels nauseous at night time and doesn't really want to eat in the evening. She is also a lot more emotional as well.


----------



## ElizaMunk (Sep 3, 2016)

That sounds amazing! Congratulation to you both and all the best


----------



## kabuk1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

Congrats GeeTurn. Sounds like things are going well! Exciting times. I can't wait to hear the heartbeat. I think that's when it will really sink in.

I started with symptoms on Saturday. I've been a bit queasy. I feel a bit car sick; it's pretty much the exact feeling I get when I'm stuck on a long car journey, just a little less intense. It's not too bad though. I'm currently still able to get up and go to the gym at 6am before work. I'm hoping that won't change.


----------



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Hiya just thought I see how you guys getting on? 💖💙👶 xx Kabuk1


----------



## kabuk1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for asking- Everything is great! My dw was relieved to find out it was a singleton. I was teasing her that it could be twins and driving her mad.  I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow! We've finally told people, and my nausea has gone. I am getting my energy back little by little!

How are you getting on?


----------



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Aww Great to hear 👌😁 yeah glad we having a singleton! Friends kept saying oh what if it's four 🙈! My DW is doing well she 18 weeks now and we found out we having a Little girl 💖💖 xx


----------



## kabuk1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Congrats! My dw doesn't want to find out but I do, so I don't think we will pay for a private gender scan at 16 weeks, although I'd love to as then we'd know before xmas, but I'm hoping it'll be easy to see at my 20wk scan.


----------

